# HELP! What to expect from first consultation?



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone I am looking for some advice and general chat. My partner and I are hoping to have diui at aberdeen this year. This is all very new to me and just wanted to know what to expect from first appointment? Has anyone on here had this treatment at aberdeen and is there any important questions I might want to ask. 

Any advice would be great!

HighlandChick


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello! 


I didn't want to read and run! I am not in the same situation exactly, bit close enough. We are having timed intercourse iui in a few weeks. I will be doing all the usual iui drugs gonal f etc...

we had our iui consultation last week! And i was nervous and really didn't know what to expect but it was just  bloods ( yes more!) And did all the legal chat,  signed forms, and an in depth chat about how the treatment works and what is involved.  

We are in Ireland so not in Aberdeen.  Hope that helps in some way 

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks you for replying waiting4baby. Yeah I'm just so nervous as don't know what to expect. I have had bloods done by my g.p. the ones the clinic suggested in my letter so hopefully won't be many more as I hate needles lol! This is our very first appointment so haven't actually discussed any treatment yet but I'm hoping for iui. Would love to know how you get on in a few weeks. Just over 3 weeks till our appointment scary but exciting at same time xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Our first consultation at clinic in London involved meeting woth consultant who went over my medical history and oked my wife and I for treatment. We also filled in lots of paperwork with nurse she also went over cost list. Then consultant did a intra vaginal scan to check my eggs. I also had my AMH blood test done but all other tests I had with my GP. It was quite intense but everyone very nice.

We then booked in for counseling session which we need as we are using donor sperm.  I then also had a HyCoSY to check my tubes are open.

All going well we shoukd have first IUI this week!


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi mrsww, thank you for your reply

It's nice to hear how other people are getting on. I'm liking this site to discuss things as I feel I'm annoying my DP by constantly discussing babies haha. Also hearing all your stories is making me slightly less nervous so thank you to both of you. 

I'm back to work tomorrow after holidays so will have a distraction to keep my mind off it. 

Hope all goes well for your first iui!


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya Highlandchick

no problem at all. I know how yor feeling,  its so hard to know what to expect at evey step of the way really! I was nervous about our appt but now im nervous about the HSG test and then starting the meds soon after!  So it just goes from one stage to another. We booked a little getaway to a castle and t was just what we both needed  it was bliss. Im glad you have work to keep your mind off stuff xxx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi waiting4baby

It's nice just to chat to people who know what I'm going through. Yeah work definately took my mind off it today I'm a nurse so not a moments piece really.

Doctor phoning tomorrow with my blood results apparently he needs to talk to me so hope it's not bad news.

Yeah I bet your nervous I will be a wreck whilst in the other hand my partner will be so laid back lol!

Xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Highlandchick

ohh I know my hubby is pretty laid back usually but I think this time he is a bit more nervous really, probably due to all the drugs im going to be on!

well I hope it isnt bad news, keep me updated and goodluck xxxx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Wee update for you waiting4baby

Doctor phoned this afternoon and my progesterone levels are low at only 16.9. I am hoping we just missed it because my cycle ended up only being 24 days. Booked in again to be re tested. This is all very stressful but hopefully worth it.


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Highlandchick

thanks for your message 

hmm okay yeah the short cycle would more than likely be to blame.  Do you have to wait until next month now for a retest? Its never good bloody news when a doc rings eh!? Lol 

oh I know sweetie, im in the same state of mind, so nervous and I feel like its all too much for me!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi waiting4baby

Your welcome I'm enjoying chatting with someone who understands. Don't really have any1 cos we want to keep a secret so we have a nice surprise for everyone. 

Only need to wait until 7th march as already started next cycle so its another test in before our appointment at clinic which is good. I no makes me nervous every time they say they need to speak with me. 

How's things going with you? Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey, go onto the chat room and we can chat there? Xxx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

How do I do that sorry new to this?


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh no probs, just press chat room at the top of the page x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Omg! The date has arrived it's our first consultation tomorrow and I'm totally bricking it now. Been at work all day today so that's kept my mind off it but now I'm home it's all I can think about. 

Hope you ladies are all well and journeys are progressing well also 

Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hy highlandchick how did your appt go xx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi waiting4baby yeah it went well I suppose. We are able to have treatment on nhs apparently we didn't think we would be but it's a year waiting list  if we go private it's only 6 months. I had to get internal ultrasound done not very pleasant but all looked good there. Next appointment on the 9th April for counselling.

Still all a bit confusing but I will ask lots at counselling

How are you getting on hun? Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Ahh yes the old waiting times....thas the worst bit hun isnt it. Have you had a think about what you'll do? All ok here I suppose.  Waiting on af to come, im taking meds for a few days to get a bleed and then I start treatment.  You'll have to get used to internal ultrasounds!! Evey 2 or 3 days on treatment! Ive done about 1000! Lol 

had my HSG dye test last week which WAS wore. But tubes are clear

keep in touch x


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes waiting times are the worst I was happy we could get nhs treatment but when she said a year I was a bit deflated. No we haven't decided because we are also trying to buy a house so saving for a deposit too. We have a meeting with the bank today so might talk about it after that.

Aww hope it all works out for you and treatment goes well. That's really good news that your tubes are clear  

Omg that often! It's will be worth it though. They said I had a small cyst on one of my ovaries   but that it wouldn't cause any problems. Hopefully this will be the case.

Keep in touch with how your treatment going will keep me focused whilst waiting so long


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiya  

hope your well. Yes a year is a long time to hang on for...hope you'll stick it out okay. Perhape you'll be seen faster. Fingers crossed 

All the same here really, just waiting to start the next lot of meds for treatment.  Thank you & yes of course I'll stay in touch with you 

xx


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi waiting4baby

Well bank appointment didn't go well not in a position to buy just now. So we have decided we don't want to wait a year so will go private. So will only be a 6 month wait hopefully


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Well thas fab news thenon the private treatment front!! 6 minths isn't too bad . So hope it comes fast for you


----------

